# Otter Creek?



## Carp eater (Sep 1, 2004)

Does anyone ever fish Otter Creek south of Monroe? I'm just wondering if its worth exploring as I'm in that area often. What kind of fish does it hold? Any runs? PM me if you want. THanks


----------



## FreebirdII (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes it does hold fish, but sometimes you really have to work for them. Check out the PM I sent you Carp_eater.


----------

